# Windows 8 wont load past login screen



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a Toshiba Satellite C850 - 1GL laptop with windows 8.1 and every time i try to load windows i get to the login screen and the laptop crashes. I cannot enter a password to access my account, restart or anything. I have to turn the laptop off with the power button. 
I managed to access the bios and used a windows 8 disk, but i can't use any of the options for example automatic repair, refresh and system restore. I get a message saying the drive where windows is installed is locked. unlock the drive and try again.
I try to use the reset pc option but I get a message saying unable to reset your pc, a required drive partition is missing.
Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Did you install August 12 Windows updates? If so, Google around and see what problems exist with those update by Microsoft. For a start, check this:

http://www.eightforums.com/windows-...pulls-security-patch-after-reports-bsods.html


----------



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

This has been happening for a couple of months now. Even if that was the problem i can't access windows to uninstall the updates.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is the boot device normally F12 or in the BIOS - which I presume is UEFI
Also from the disc can you access cmd prompt


----------



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you mean what do i press to access bios? I press F8 and F2 at the same time at that seems to do the trick. 

I will try and access cmd prompt and let you know.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

From the windows disc see this
access cmd prompt

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2755-command-prompt-boot-startup-windows-8-a.html

AND on the login screen, does it crash when you start to enter your password or immediately on the login screen
On the login screen, if you have chance click the power button bottom right, hold down the shift key and click restart
that will if it works take you to the options for the troubleshoot, you then want advanced options and then cmd prompt


----------



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

I can access cmd prompt from the windows disk.

Once the login screen appears it shows the users and the button in the bottom right. I literally get one click which could be to type in my password or to press the button in the bottom right and then the laptop crashes. The screen freezes and nothing will happen after that.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

At the cmd prompt which will be on X:\Sources> 
change that to C:
at that prompt type
chkdsk /r


what happens please post any response


----------



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

I have scanned but there was no way of copying and pasting the results so i have had to write them down. Sorry for any grammar errors.

CHKDSK is verifying files.
402432 file records processed.
File verification completed 
3593 large file records processed
0 bad file records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes
466884 index entries processed
Index verification completed
0 unindexed files scanned
0 unindexed files recovered

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors
CHKDSK is completing the security descriptor stream
Security descriptor verification completed
32227 data files processed
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Jounal 
37267808 USN bytes processed
Usn Jounal verification completed

CHKDSK is verifying file data

*(i had to just not down the files and copy them here, i couldn't copy everything though. Any problems let me know)

*Users Ryan Appdata
Users Supha Pictures
Users Supha Skydrive
Progra Avg
Users Ryan Appdata
Progra Common Intel Medias LibMex
Users Ryan Document
Users Public Videos
Progra Window Microsoft. Vclibs

402416 files processed
File data verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying free space
91574114 free clusters processed
Free space verification is complete 
Adding 23 bad clusters to the bad clusters file.
Correcting errors in the volume Bitmap 
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
No further action is required.

476733439 kb total disk space
109847884 kb in 140510 files
104748 kb in 32230 indexes
200 kb in bad sectors
484171 kb in use by the system
65536 kb occupied by the log file
366296436 kb available on disk
4096 kb bytes in each allocation unit
119183359 kb total allocation units on disk
91574109 kb allocation units available on disk

Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50.

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your hard disk is failing see the results



> Adding 23 bad clusters to the bad clusters file.
> Correcting errors in the volume Bitmap
> Windows has made corrections to the file system.
> No further action is required.
> ...


Your only option is to back up your important data to a flash pen
Then from the flash pen to another computer

Purchase a new hard drive and attempt a clone of the existing hard drive to the new hard drive with that connected USB

Then replace the existing drive with the cloned new drive

Whether or not the clone will succeed with the bad sectors on the hard drive only an attempt will tell

If the computer is still under warrantry that is your first call

The fact that the chkdsk reports that corrections have been made to the file system does NOT mean the disk is now OK
The bad sectors are not repairable and as you can see that chkdsk - added more


----------



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I'm glad to finally know whats wrong with my laptop

My laptop is out of warranty and there's nothing important to back up which is one less job i guess.

I have a few questions if that's ok?

Regarding a new drive does it need to be exactly the same?, Or does the size need to be the same or greater?

How do i clone a drive? I can replace one in my laptop but never cloned. Do i need to download software onto the laptop, am i guessing i can connect the new disk to the laptop? If i got the same issue on a new drive would it be a software issue?

What happens when you put a blank hard drive in your computer, whats the first screen you will see? I was thinking of buying windows 7 anyway and could i just install this?

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Firstly thanks for expressing your appreciation, that is always in itself appreciated and makes it a pleasure to assist you

Please answer the following and I will then be better able to advise you further
1. What OS was on the laptop when it was new - I think it came with Windows 8 - 64 bit

2. It is a 500GB hard drive and you may as well replace it with the same capacity as looking at your present drive you have ample free space approx. 370GB

3. To take out the drive please see this it is accessible from a cover on the underneath of the laptop
http://aps2.toshiba-tro.de/kb0/cru2603c20000r01.htm

Then you must ensure you are buying the correct 2.5 " laptop drive.
They vary in thickness.
I think yours is 9.5mm
Here is an example
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Toshiba-MQ0...408810829&sr=1-2&keywords=hard+drives+Toshiba

Here is another example at 1TB
http://www.ebuyer.com/339395-toshiba-1tb-internal-hard-drive-mq01abd100

I do not advise you go larger than that.

4. To clone it you will need to connect that new drive to a usb socket on the computer and will therefore need some form of enclosure or docking station to do so
Here is an example
http://www.ebuyer.com/173389-startech-external-hard-drive-enclosure-black-sat2510bu2e

there are cheaper ones but unless the budget is tight I advise you to go for one with two USB leads using one for power to the drive and one for data, as the USB power on laptops is frequently limited.
If you buy one with just the one lead it may well work, but if it only has the one, there is no way of then using two to that enclosure

5. NOW to the clone, and this is where the problem may lie, due to the state of the hard drive there is no way I can assure you this is going to work.

If it does not then we may be able to progress it another way
You install a clone software I use Easeus Todo there are others, Many people use Macrium Reflect
Both are free

Some use Acronis - personally I have never liked Acronis but that is only my opinion

Here is the download for Easeus
http://www.todo-backup.com/products/home/free-backup-software.htm

That from the Easeus site requires you to insert your email
It did not previously require that, but this is becoming more prevalent with the FREE software
If you do not wish to do so you can use this download it is the same software

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/easeus_todo_backup_free_edition.html

Rather than explain now the full procedure you install that on the PRESENT existing drive and that of course is where you may well have the problem


CHECK NOW if after the repairs of the chkdsk the computer behaves any differently


If you cannot get an install of that software to clone the drive to the NEW hard drive, then your options are
A. Come back here and I will guide you through another possible solution where we clone from a CD boot
B. Install Windows 8 on the new drive from your disc and copy any personal data from the old disk installed in the enclosure
C. Buy the Windows 8 recovery disc from Toshiba if the one you have will not install
IF the laptop did come with Windows 8 the disc from Toshiba will install and work with the licence key embedded in the firmware of your laptop
D. Go the way you suggested although I cannot see merit in Windows 7 and it will cost you FAR MORE than the disc of 8 from Toshiba

Here is the link to start the enquiry re recovery disc from Toshiba
https://support.toshiba.com/repair


----------



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply. I have been really busy then went on holiday. 


Thanks so much for all the information. Its a really well explained guide you have given me and to add links I can only say a big thank you. 


Just to let you know the laptop loads up ok now, I can do anything, watch movies, tv, downloads etc. It does crash sometimes and that's mainly on internet explorer where it doesn't respond and you just have to wait a while or press ctrl alt and delete.


I am guessing I still need to get a new hard drive. So I will read through all the information again and let you know any answers you need to know.


Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is because of the chkdsk / repair



> Just to let you know the laptop loads up ok now, I can do anything, watch movies, tv, downloads etc. It does crash sometimes and that's mainly on internet explorer where it doesn't respond and you just have to wait a while or press ctrl alt and delete.


It will however go back to how it was - either sooner or later - good luck with it please do come back with any questions for further advice you need in the progress of the replacement hard drive


----------



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

The laptop did go back to how it was. Gradually it got slower and kept crashing etc.

The only copy of windows 8 i have on cd is a copy version from ebay but i don't have a serial code with it. Currently i can only access my laptop through a cd someone gave me with software on it that loads up and has a few programs on it like firefox etc. But you can't do much.

A new hard drive and docking machine seem quite cheap. I need to get the software on the laptop somehow then? If the hard drive does clone over to the new one and all is successful then will windows 8 just load up and i won't need a serial code? Just woundering is cloning the drive just to save documents, pics etc?

I don't have any documents or anything i need to save from the hard drive. So if i can get the disk from toshiba, could i put the new hard drive in and then install from the toshiba disk? Is that easier?

I tried that toshiba link you gave me but the website said i am not in the region. I have tried the uk one but i can't seem to find anything about a recovery disk, i will keep looking.

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

the clone will clone everything - it is an exact copy of what you have
Whether it will work or not depends on how bad the drive is when you try and clone it
After the clone you re run chkdsk to repair the errors that are copied to the new drive and then use a special cmd with chkdsk to cancel the record of bad sectors


CD - Windows 8 - copy version from ebay
Windows 8 cannot be on a CD as far as I know it is a DVD
and a copy version from ebay is a complete NO NO


If the clone completes - you do not need the licence key - it is embedded in the firmware any way - so you will not have it - I think


Have not got time now to check the UK site for you - but I am sure it will be there


Presuming the Windows 8 disc you have been referring to is the EBAY copy - I would advise against any attempt to use that


Also the longer you leave it and use the defective hard drive the greater the chance of not been able to make the clone
Indeed you may find that one day it will not even load windows


----------



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

Would it be the recovery medium order from Toshiba? I found it on the europe website and its 30.90.

The drive already doesn't load windows so maybe the drive is not worth the risk of cloning.

Could i buy the new hard drive like i said and install windows from the toshiba disk?

Sorry about cd reference, yes its a dvd copy from ebay. I won't use it again.

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It would be that recovery medium presuming of course it is the one for the reinstall of Windows 8 which I presume is what the laptop had when you bought it

When you get the drive for the sake of the cost of a enclosure you may as well try the clone of course that means you need to be able to install the software - although it may be too late for that

as I said on an earlier post


> It will however go back to how it was - either sooner or later


----------



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

Can i buy a new hard drive which would be exactly the same.

Order the recovery media from Toshiba.

Install the new hard drive and install windows 8 from the disk. And the licence key will embedded in the firmware?

Will this be ok to do? Its sounds the easiest thing for me as a amateur and the laptop doesn't even load so i give up on cloning the drive.

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Before I can advise you - you need to answer question 1 on my post 12


As I have said if the laptop was bought new and had Windows 8 pre-installed by Toshiba then the licence key is embedded in the firmware and the Windows 8 recovery media from Toshiba will install and activate


I have already provided the links to the hard drive on that same post. It does not need to be exactly the same, but if you take out the hard drive and check the make you MAY find one. All it has to be is the same 2.5 - but as I said check the depth of the drive. The link with images on how to remove the drive is also on post 12


When you say the laptop does not even load - does it still post - that is the first screen known as power on self test
As if it will NOT even display a screen - there are other problems


----------



## ryanpainter (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes Toshiba pre installed Windows 8 - 64 bit when i brought the laptop.

I will have a look at prices for the same size hard drive but don't mind getting the same one.

The laptop loads and gets to the login page of windows. Once there it crashes and is non responsive. That's how it has been since i started this thread, apart from when i did the chkdsk scan and it worked ok for a while.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK
You should be good to go with a new hard drive and the recovery media
When you do get it post of course if you have any problems


----------

